

Micropreneur Academy Founder Rob Walling speaking in LA-Wed,10/20  - AdnanMasood
http://sgvdotnet.org/2010/10/oct-20th-turning-your-idea-into-a-software-product-w-rob-walling/
Micropreneur academy founder, entrepreneurship blogger, author and speaker Rob Walling be speaking to San Gabriel Valley .NET Developers group on Wed, 20th Oct. This is a Green Dot sponsored event. There is no entry fee and the event is free for attendees.&#60;p&#62;Oct 20th – Turning Your Idea Into a Software Product w/ Rob Walling&#60;p&#62;Abstract: Rob Walling takes a detailed look at the nuts and bolts of launching a software product while working full-time. Topics include: our beloved startup myths, what you didn’t know about taking outside investment, the reason most products never launch, the most likely reason your product fail, how to evaluate a product idea without spending money, and the 3 best approaches to marketing your product (hint: none of them are social media).&#60;p&#62;About the Presenter:
Rob Walling is a Microsoft MVP in ASP.NET and a ten-year veteran of software entrepreneurship. Rob owns several revenue-generating products including ASP.NET invoicing software DotNetInvoice and runs the first online membership community for developer entrepreneurs and microISVs, called the Micropreneur Academy. Rob blogs to about 10,000 monthly readers at Software by Rob and is the author of numerous technical articles for asp.netPRO magazine, asp101.com, dotnetbips.com and others.&#60;p&#62;Meeting Agenda:
* 6:00p Mixer/Networking/Pizza
* 6:30p Presentation Starts
* 7:30p Break
* 7:45p Presentation Resumes
* 8:45p Raffle&#60;p&#62;Directions: Park in parking structure at 570 E Huntington Dr, Monrovia, CA 91016 . Meeting is across the street in 605 E Huntington Dr. Once parked, use the overhead walk way to get to the building. The meeting will be right inside the door after the walk way.
======
AdnanMasood
Abstract: Rob Walling takes a detailed look at the nuts and bolts of launching
a software product while working full-time. Topics include: our beloved
startup myths, what you didn’t know about taking outside investment, the
reason most products never launch, the most likely reason your product fail,
how to evaluate a product idea without spending money, and the 3 best
approaches to marketing your product (hint: none of them are social media).

About the Presenter: Rob Walling is a Microsoft MVP in ASP.NET and a ten-year
veteran of software entrepreneurship. Rob owns several revenue-generating
products including ASP.NET invoicing software DotNetInvoice and runs the first
online membership community for developer entrepreneurs and microISVs, called
the Micropreneur Academy. Rob blogs to about 10,000 monthly readers at
Software by Rob and is the author of numerous technical articles for
asp.netPRO magazine, asp101.com, dotnetbips.com and others. Meeting Agenda: *
6:00p Mixer/Networking/Pizza * 6:30p Presentation Starts * 7:30p Break * 7:45p
Presentation Resumes * 8:45p Raffle Directions: Park in parking structure at
570 E Huntington Dr, Monrovia, CA 91016 . Meeting is across the street in 605
E Huntington Dr. Once parked, use the overhead walk way to get to the
building. The meeting will be right inside the door after the walk way. This
is a Green Dot sponsored event. There is no entry fee and the event is free
for attendees.

